# GA16DE Need a good quality how-to video for changing Serpentine Belts



## kmihmiscnissanforums (Dec 24, 2016)

There are no good quality how-to video for changing Serpentine Belts on a B14 Sentra. If you have a 1995, 1996, 1997, 1998 or 1999 B14 Nissan Sentra or Sunny or 200SX with GA16DE engine, and know how to change both serpentine belts, PLEASE post a video here or on youtube showing the steps. All currently available videos and articles on the Internet for changing these 2 belts are poor quality. I have the Factory Service Manual, but, a HD video tutorial will be a million times better. Thanks in advance.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sounds like you should make one then, but seriously what is unique about changing it on your model?


----------



## carguy101 (Aug 28, 2016)

A how to video need not be vehicle specific to get the idea on changing one...

But ill see if I could post a video, Im more of a picture guy (even though I keep forgetting to post the pics). Mine needs changing anyways...


----------



## kmihmiscnissanforums (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks for your replies. I already watched the video from EricTheCarGuy. I even exchanged emails with Eric and a few other popular car guys on youtube. No one has a good quality video for B14 Nissan belt replacement. These Nissans do not use a standard automatic pulley tension adjuster. It uses 2 weird long adjusters screws that are locked by 2 more nuts. Loosening the adjuster screws/nuts do not loosen the belt. Some people blogged that certain screws from the alternator should also be removed. I love this car. I want to keep it for another 10 years if possible. 
Looking forward to carguy101's HD video.


----------



## carguy101 (Aug 28, 2016)

Well I couldnt guarantee a video, but I could do an HD picture guide within a week or so


----------



## kmihmiscnissanforums (Dec 24, 2016)

carguy101 said:


> Well I couldnt guarantee a video, but I could do an HD picture guide within a week or so


Hello carguy101: I know it is cold outside now. Not an ideal time to work in the garage. Please upload a HD video if you can. It will help a lot of people world-wide. A huge number of B14 Nissans are still on the road today.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

After you learn how to loosen the belts, its pretty straight forward. 
The outer belt (Power steering, water pump) adjustment is the power steering itself. The manual should show the locations but you will barely see them when working on them. Loosen the lock nut and adjust the rod all the way. This require special tools because of the limited space and angle of the nuts and rod and a lot of patience! The pump will not move until you pry it inwards to loosen the belt. 
The inner belt (alternator, a/c) is a bit more simple. To remove the belt, remove the intermediate pulley. The bolt that holds that down is also the lock for the adjustment. You don't need to remove any other bolt. With the belt removed, you will see the adjustment rod better, loosen it all the way when installing the belt. I always have to go to the bottom with some extension on my ratchet. You might find a way to adjust that rod from the top. CAREFUL- not to loosen this rod too much that it falls off the bolt of the pulley. You will have a hard time putting them together unless you have someone to help you.
Hope this helps


----------



## kmihmiscnissanforums (Dec 24, 2016)

carguy101 said:


> Well I couldnt guarantee a video, but I could do an HD picture guide within a week or so


Hi carguy101, I'm still waiting on your HD photos or videos. Thanks!


----------



## kmihmiscnissanforums (Dec 24, 2016)

Jopet said:


> After you learn how to loosen the belts, its pretty straight forward.
> The outer belt (Power steering, water pump) adjustment is the power steering itself. The manual should show the locations but you will barely see them when working on them. Loosen the lock nut and adjust the rod all the way. This require special tools because of the limited space and angle of the nuts and rod and a lot of patience! The pump will not move until you pry it inwards to loosen the belt.
> The inner belt (alternator, a/c) is a bit more simple. To remove the belt, remove the intermediate pulley. The bolt that holds that down is also the lock for the adjustment. You don't need to remove any other bolt. With the belt removed, you will see the adjustment rod better, loosen it all the way when installing the belt. I always have to go to the bottom with some extension on my ratchet. You might find a way to adjust that rod from the top. CAREFUL- not to loosen this rod too much that it falls off the bolt of the pulley. You will have a hard time putting them together unless you have someone to help you.
> Hope this helps


Thanks for your comment. I spent several hours on Google trying to find good photos. I still haven't found what I'm looking for. (Thanks U2). Can you please upload a HD photo of the outer PS/WP belt pulley bolts and what to yank on in order to loosen the belt? I have the service manual, but the hand-drawn graphics are terrible.


----------



## carguy101 (Aug 28, 2016)

kmihmiscnissanforums said:


> Hi carguy101, I'm still waiting on your HD photos or videos. Thanks!




hey, im still trying to solve the rich running problem of my car. I already bought new belts, I just havent installed yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmihmiscnissanforums (Dec 24, 2016)

carguy101 said:


> hey, im still trying to solve the rich running problem of my car. I already bought new belts, I just havent installed yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey carguy101: I bought new belts as well. I'm just waiting on your photos and instruction. BTW, I've never done this before. Detailed steps would be appreciated. My main issue is how to loosen the PS/WP belt. I got 2 auto ramps. I can drive the front 2 wheels over the ramps and raise the front. Hopefully that will give me better access to the PS/WP belt.


----------



## kmihmiscnissanforums (Dec 24, 2016)

quadraria10 said:


> Sounds like you should make one then, but seriously what is unique about changing it on your model?


B14 Sentra does not use standard tensioner pulleys. The PS/WP belt is tricky to get off. Plus I'm a weekend warrior mechanic. :laugh:


----------



## kmihmiscnissanforums (Dec 24, 2016)

Loosening lock nut and adjuster bolt doesn't make the PS/WP belt loose. I just noticed that I've been driving for the last 5 years with the adjuster bolt not fully tightened - notice the gap between bolt head and the bracket on the bottom photo. I changed by belts 5 years ago and the mechanic left it that way. My PS/WP belt is still tight. So, it seems like this adjuster hardly has any effect. What other bolt do I need to loosen/remove in order to make the belt loose enough so the PS/WP belt slides off? Please see photos. 1st photo is from the Internet, 2nd photo is my actual car.
:crying:

















:|


----------



## kmihmiscnissanforums (Dec 24, 2016)

Regrading the photo just above this post, there must be pivot bolt somewhere on the Power Steering pump that needs to be loosened. Where is this pivot bolt located? Any photos would be helpful.


----------



## kmihmiscnissanforums (Dec 24, 2016)

I tried to change the belts today. But I couldn't even reach the adjuster rod that is underneath the alternator. The 12mm and 14mm wrenches I have are not long enough to reach that far. I need a 2 feet extension. I tried a metal rod as an extension but the opening around that spot is only a couple of inches - see the photo below. I couldn't even fit my hand through the opening to get low enough to put the wrench head on the adjuster bolt. I don't believe they designed these car so an average Joe like me can change the belts. Is there a trick involved that I don't know? Or do I need to buy a wrench set with 2 feet handles?


----------

